

A secret startup saved the worst website in America, HealthCare.gov - NN88
http://www.businessinsider.com/secret-startup-saved-americas-worst-website-2015-7

======
jsnell
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9857662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9857662)

------
bmmayer1
Has anyone in the government ever been held responsible for the disastrous
rollout of Healthcare.gov in the first place? With $2B[1] tossed down the
drain before they figured out how to use AWS, one has to wonder if anyone even
raised an eyebrow.

[1]
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-09-24/obamacare-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-09-24/obamacare-
website-costs-exceed-2-billion-study-finds)

------
mholt
A quick technical glimpse inside the rescue:
[https://sourcegraph.com/blog/live/gophercon2015/123747522610](https://sourcegraph.com/blog/live/gophercon2015/123747522610)

